# un 20%  / el 20% (artículo antes de porcentaje)



## patagonical

Quisiera informacion sobre las reglas de uso del articulo delante de porcentajes.

Muchas gracias

Patagonical

*Modificación del título. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Bocha

*El* 20% de los encuestados contestó negativamente ambas preguntas. 
*Un* 20% de los encuestados contestó negativamente ambas preguntas. 
(a veces el verbo puede ir en plural concordando con el plural encuestado*s*)


El 20% de 60 es 12. 
Un 20% de 60 es 12. (menos frecuente pero posible en algunos contextos)

Si restamos un 25 %... 
Si restamos el 20 %...  

En definitiva, en muchos casos es indistinto usar el artículo definido o el indefinido, en otros será preferible uno u otro. Puede haber variaciones de preferencia de una región a otra.

Si tienes ejemplos concretos, menciónalos, de manera de poder emitir opiniones en marcos contextuales más precisos.


----------



## mirx

Bocha said:


> *El* 20% de los encuestados contestó negativamente ambas preguntas.
> *Un* 20% de los encuestados contestó negativamente ambas preguntas.
> (a veces el verbo puede ir en plural concordando con el plural encuestado*s*)
> 
> 
> El 20% de 60 es 12.
> Un 20% de 60 es 12. (menos frecuente pero posible en algunos contextos)
> 
> Si restamos un 25 %...
> Si restamos el 20 %...
> 
> En definitiva, en muchos casos es indistinto usar el artículo definido o el indefinido, en otros será preferible uno u otro. Puede haber variaciones de preferencia de una región a otra.
> 
> Si tienes ejemplos concretos, menciónalos, de manera de poder emitir opiniones en marcos contextuales más precisos.


 
Así es.

En lo personal yo digo.

El 20 % de los encuestados contestaron satisfactoriamente la entrevista.

Las dos formas -plural y singular- son posibles, depende más que nada de los ejemplos específicos y de las preferencias del autor.


----------



## Jellby

Depende, si los encuestados fueron 5, "el 20 % de los encuestados contestaron..." sería incorrecto, porque el 20% es sólo uno


----------



## laborar

¿Hay alguna situación en que *no* se pone el artículo antes del porcentaje?

Tengo un informe con años y porcentajes, y a veces me suena bien usar el artículo para el año (2007, 2008) y a veces no. Pero en el caso del porcentaje, parece que siempre es necesario.

Ejemplo:
*Cerca del 63% de las aceitunas del mundo salieron de España hacia mercados europeos en 2008, 32% cruzó el Atlántico para satisfacer la demanda en EE.UU., y el 5% se transportó a mercados africanos y asiáticos.*

Gracias


----------



## ErOtto

Echo de menos "dos cositas" en el ejemplo:



laborar said:


> *Cerca del 63% de las aceitunas (¿producidas en el?) del mundo salieron de España hacia mercados europeos en 2008, un 32% cruzó el Atlántico para satisfacer la demanda en EE.UU.(,) y el 5% restante se transportó a mercados africanos y asiáticos.*


 
Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## laborar

¡Qué sintonía!
Ya había añadido "restante", "un" y "el" para "el 5%", aunque no estaba totalmente seguro. Lo que no tenía previsto, "producido en el". Me parece que tiene más sentido de esta manera.

Mil gracias, ErOtto.


----------



## Atmasephirot

Nuevamente, buenas a todos los miembros.


Según Roberto Zavala Ruiz (2005, p. 49) en su libro _Sugerencias de redacción_, no deben anteponerse los artículos _el _y _un_ a las expresiones de cantidades porcentuales, "pues nada agregan, son incorrectos y emborronan la tipografía".

Entonces sería incorrecto _*Un* 20% de los encuestados está enamorado y *el* 80% restante no lo está_, recomendándose mejor _20% de los encuestados está enamorado y 80% restante no lo está.

_Sin embargo, he visto muchos documentos donde no se omite el uso de los artículos ¿Necedad de los hablantes o del señor Zavala? 



Gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## Dentellière

Es muy bueno que el español sea una "lengua viva"

He escuchado y leído muchísimo: Tendrá un aumento *del* 20 %

Si no escribimos *del*, tendríamos que cambiar la frase por:
¿ El aumento será 20 % ?  ¿El aumento será de 20 %?


Creo que en este caso lo que es correcto y lo que es usual tiene un pequeñísimo margen



(No conozco la teoría de Zavala Ruiz pero me parece que es parcial)
Buenas noches : )


----------



## Atmasephirot

_El aumento será de 20% _me parece que dice exactamente lo mismo que _el aumento será del 20%... _y por eso eso tengo esta tremenda duda ¿Quién tiene la razón? No está diciendo el autor "se recomienda", sino "no"  Si me preguntas, estoy de acuerdo el autor (aunque me siento raro eliminando los artículos).


----------



## Calambur

Mira aquí:* NÚMEROS - 1.2., punto c)* (Diccionario panhispánico de dudas - RAE):


> *c)*Los porcentajes superiores a _diez:_ _En las últimas elecciones votó *el* 84% de la población._ No debe dejarse espacio de separación entre el número y el signo _%_. Hasta el _diez_ suele alternar el empleo de cifras o palabras en la indicación de los porcentajes:_ *El* 3% _(o_ tres por ciento_)_ de los encuestados dijo no estar de acuerdo con la medida_.


----------



## litelchau

En España se pone siempre el artículo. Sin él suena raro.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por supuesto que *con artículo*. ¡Debe ser curioso el tal manual!


----------



## chics

Además, aunque no se escriba, sí se pronunciaría. ¿No?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo que no está escrito no se puede leer. Si no escribes el artículo, no lo puedes pronunciar al leerlo.


----------



## RubiM

iHola!

El 18% practica deportes.
Un 18% practica deportes.

¿El artículo definido da idea de exactitud y el indefinido (un), idea de aproximadamente 18%?

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Pinairun

RubiM said:


> iHola!
> 
> El 18% practica deportes.
> Un 18% practica deportes.
> 
> ¿El artículo definido da idea de exactitud y el indefinido (un), idea de aproximadamente 18%?
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda


 
Yo diría que no, que en la práctica se usan con la misma intención.


----------



## oa2169

RubiM said:


> iHola!
> 
> El 18% practica deportes.
> Un 18% practica deportes.
> 
> ¿El artículo definido da idea de exactitud y el indefinido (un), idea de aproximadamente 18%?
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda


 
No, ambas expresiones son muy precisas y hablan del 18%.


----------



## Peón

oa2169 said:


> No, ambas expresiones son muy precisas y hablan del 18%.


 
Comparto. 
De otra forma la oración con "un" llevaría el adverbio "aproximadamente".
Saludos


----------



## Arnold2

Hola a todos.

Me parece que un tema que no suele quedar muy claro en gramáticas de español para estudiantes extranjeros es el uso de los artículos delante de porcentajes. ¿Cuándo se debe utilizar el artículo definido y cuándo se emplea el indefinido? En el siguiente ejemplo, a modo de ilustración, ¿cuál de los dos artículos se debe utilizar?

_Se cobra el/un 10% como tasa de servicios_​
Gracias de antemano. Un saludo.


----------



## 0scar

Es lo mismo, y también se puede decir "_Se cobra 10% como..." _
Lo más natural es "_Se cobra el 10%..."_


----------



## bolboreta

Arnold, se puede decir de ambas formas, significa lo mismo.

A mí me suena más natural "_Se cobra un 10% como tasa de servicios"_, pero 0scar es argentino, así que será mejor que sigas su recomendación.

Un saludo


----------



## Arnold2

Muchísimas gracias por vuestra ayuda, Oscar y Bolboreta. ¡Saludos!


----------



## mamamaria

Hola todos. Quisiera preguntar en qué caso se usa el artículo determinado delante de ... % (por ciento) y cuándo se utiliza el indeterminado. Mil gracias.

Aquí tengo un texto como referencia:

_La mayoría de los españoles, casi *un* 72%, cree en Dios, aunque entre los menores de 30 años el número de creyentes baja *al* 63%.

Casi* el* 70% de la población reza, frente a un poco más *del* 34% que dice que no reza nunca. La gran mayoría de las personas rezan para pedir algo o para dar las gracias por algún favor que ha recibido.

La mayoría de los españoles, más *del *80%, reconoce que es católica. Cerca de *un 5%* afirma que son portestantes  las personas que pertenecen a la religión musulmana, budista o judía no llegan a *un *1%en cada caso.

A la pregunta sobre si hay vida después de la muerte, solamente *un* 40% responde afirmativamente, mientras que un porcentaje ligeramente superior *al* 25% piensa que no hay vida después de la muerte y algo más *del *34% reconoce que tiene sus dudas..._


----------



## torrebruno

Hola mamamaría:
Pienso que es cuestión de estilo. Apropiados los dos y adecuado alternarlos para no repetirlos.


----------



## Pinairun

torrebruno said:


> Hola mamamaría:
> Pienso que es cuestión de estilo. Apropiados los dos y adecuado alternarlos para no repetirlos.



La última _Ortografía_ de la RAE dice que el símbolo % ─de acuerdo con las normas internacionales─ debe escribirse separado de la cifra por un espacio, aunque este sea más fino que el que va entre palabras.

El 10 %
El 10 %


----------



## akira7

¡Hola!

 He leído varios informes con estadísticas y me sorprende el uso de valores en porcentaje con las palabras que designan un cambio.

1) Con verbos

AAA incrementó su beneficio *un 13 %*.
Las inversiones han crecido *10 %*.

¿Por qué en el primer ejemplo se usa el artículo *un*, y en el segundo no?

2) Con sustantivos

Homicidios presentaron una reducción *del* 41 %.
Se ve un aumento de precio *de* 10 %. 

¿Por qué en el primer ejemplo se usa el articulo *el*, y en el segundo no?

¡Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## ACQM

Akira7, no sé de dónde son esos ejemplos, pero ante un porcentaje lo común e idiomático es usar "el" o "un" ambos con un significado casi idéntico. Lamentablemente por influencia del inglés o por otros motivos hay gente que no escribe igual que habla. Que no haya artículo no me parece propio del español.


----------



## kpjf

*Nueva pregunta
Unión de hilos*​
Hola a todos

Alguien me preguntó si se puede utilizar “un” en vez de “el” cuando estamos hablando de porcentajes. Pensé que no se puede, porque sólo había visto el uso de “el”, como el 20% de la población…. O el 60% de los españoles prefieren el queso español. De todas maneras, pregunté una española y me confundió algo su respuesta, especialmente que vi un artículo después dónde se usa “el” y “un” con porcentajes indistintamente: Los españoles preferimos las vacaciones... en España - 20minutos.es


¡Alguien puede ayudarme! ¿Hay una regla en concreto en cuanto al uso de “el” y “un” con los porcentajes? ¿Y existe una diferencia en el sentido entre las dos formas?

Muchas gracias de antemano.

*Hilos unidos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Cal inhibes

La diferencia tiene que ver con la precisión que se le quiere dar al porcentaje. Si se usa el articulo definido, se supone que el dato es bastante preciso: el 45,2 % de la población es analfabeta. Si se usa el articulo indefinido se da a entender que el porcentaje es aproximado: un 45% de la población es analfabeta.
Saludos


----------



## kpjf

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, pero en el enlace hay muchas instancias de cifras exactas, por ejemplo

"Y es que *un 25,5%* de éstos prefieren veranear en un país foráneo. Les siguen los asturianos, de los cuales *un 23,55%* opta por salir de nuestras fronteras y los cántabros, de los cuales *un 23,55%* se decanta por otros países."

"*Un 48,1%* afirma gastar menos durante las vacaciones y *un 14,7%* intenta reducir el tiempo vacacional como medida extraordinaria para hacer frente a la crisis."


----------



## Cal inhibes

Tienes razón. Muchas personas no diferencian entre las dos opciones. Pero muchas si lo hacen. Yo diría que * un * 50% . . .
Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Yo concuerdo con Cal inhibes. Mucha gente en este caso no percibe la diferencia entre el determinado y el indeterminado. Del mismo modo como muchos no ven la diferencia entre _aquí_ y _acá_ o entre _oír_ y _escuchar_ y mezclan todo. También es posible que, en el afán exagerado de no repetir las palabras, alternen entre _el_ y _un_.

Apropósito de esto, lo que no se debe hacer jamás es dejar fuera el artículo determinado ante el sustantivo al que se refiere el porcentaje: _El 50% de personas_ , en lugar de _El 50% de *las* personas_. Esta manera de mutilar las partitivas con porcentajes es especialmente frecuente en el castellano de España, aunque se oye a veces en el de Hispanoamérica también.


----------



## Señor K

Bocha said:


> *El* 20% de los encuestados contestó negativamente ambas preguntas.
> *Un* 20% de los encuestados contestó negativamente ambas preguntas.
> (a veces el verbo puede ir en plural concordando con el plural encuestado*s*)



Lo que no me queda claro es ¿de verdad se permite pluralizar el verbo? ¡Pero si estamos hablando de "un" o "el" porcentaje, no de varios! ¿Que acaso la acción no recae en el porcentaje y no en lo de qué es el porcentaje? Yo siempre lo entendí así.

_¿Quién contestó negativamente ambas preguntas?
*El* 20%..._


----------



## bioleg

El verbo tiene que ser singular, o por lo menos eso creo.


----------

